# This is a close up of my Quilt named " Colors of the Ozarks "



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

This is a Quilt that I made using machine embroidered Leaves in exciting fall colors. Each block has been framed with a narrow banding of dark brown, creating an invitation to your eyes, for a visit to each block.


----------



## AndyChina (Sep 10, 2016)

????????????????????????????????????????
That is a true work of art. I am in awe of your work. Wow


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Sumptuous !!! Beautiful autumnal colours! We have just had a quilt exhibition in our church; this would have taken centre stage ! How big is it ? 

Welcome to the forum !


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

It is King Size. I am having trouble posting the complete quilt.


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

That is amazing, you must be so proud of your work !! :sm24:


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

Oooo... This is so beautiful!


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Your quilt is truly beautiful.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

The two squares just out of the picture on the righthand side look to be a different design, can you post a photo of those please ?


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

thank heaven you like bright colours...........


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh my! That's so beautiful!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Your quilt is spectacular. A color feast.


----------



## Britknitar (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow! Lovely work. :sm24:


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

That is a beautiful and unique quilt.


----------



## rdupuis17 (Nov 5, 2016)

This just a section of the quilt a close up shot so that you may see the detail in the embroidery. I have tried to post the complete quilt, but it didn't work. I will keep trying. Thank you for your interest.
Dick


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Wow! Your quilt is a feast for my eyes. So very beautiful.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Your quilt is so creative and inspired! The brilliant color scheme and fine detail make it a work of art. Bravo!


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous. Leaves are some of my favorite things in life!!♥


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Stunning masterpiece :sm24:


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

How beautiful!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It's beautiful


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful quilt .


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I have never seen anything so beautiful as your quilt. Thanks for sharing your talent with us.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Now that is special.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

A work of art!!!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, wow, wow!!!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful, Love the bright colors.Very nicely done.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautiful job what a lovely quilt you have made.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Spectacular!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful..


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

The new embroidery machines have really had an impact on handmade quilts, haven't they. Yours is just beautiful, a great combination of embroidery and quilting.


----------



## britwho (Aug 5, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

It is beautiful. I remember collecting fall leaves as a child.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## kathyc248 (Sep 13, 2016)

That is so beautiful.


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh my, that's beautiful. Worthy of a prominent place on the wall. It is a work or art... :sm24:


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful creation. I love to machine embroider.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh I wish I could quilt. That is the most perfect, beautiful, colorful, amazing quilt I've ever seen.
The colors are perfect. I think I have quilt envy now.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh I wish I could quilt. That is the most perfect, beautiful, colorful, amazing quilt I've ever seen.
The colors are perfect. I think I have quilt envy now. I can't stop going back and looking at it.
I got so excited I double posted.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

Love everything about this quilt! Question for you, did you embroider the designs on the quilt top only?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That is beautiful, a real work of art.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Just BEAUTIFUL. I just had my first lesson yesterday on how to use my Brother embroidery machine. A whole new world has open for me. Thanks for sharing your masterpiece with us.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

It is beautiful!!


----------



## Indian2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful! !!!!!!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

Simply gorgeous.


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

As a fellow quilter, congratulations!
It's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

So beautiful!!! Wonderful work!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Stunning quilt !!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Beautiful work. Your stipple quilting in the best!!


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

That's stunning, love the colours.


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

It's beautiful!! The colors, the pattern, your workmanship. Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## crochet70 (Jul 6, 2016)

the quilt is AWESOME. great work


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Outstanding


----------



## MsPolly (Sep 17, 2011)

So totally awesome. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

Your quilt is beautiful! I have an expensive Bernina and can't learn how to embroider on it. Or use the BSR attachment.


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Very pretty quilt.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

simply georgious!


----------

